# July 2019 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Aug 11, 2019)

Congratulations to @MSnowy for winning the July 2019 Photo of the Month.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 11, 2019)

Congrats! Now go back to golfing and quit making the rest of us look bad! Great photo.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 11, 2019)

Very good choice of winner.............


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 11, 2019)

Well done. Great shot!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## CherylL (Aug 11, 2019)

Great photo with the timing.  Congrats!


----------



## Tony744 (Aug 13, 2019)

Terrific photo! Congrats!


----------



## Fujidave (Aug 14, 2019)

Congrats on a beautifully timed image.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 14, 2019)

Congrats on an amazing image.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 14, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Congrats! Now go back to golfing and quit making the rest of us look bad! Great photo.





Jeff15 said:


> Very good choice of winner.............





stapo49 said:


> Well done. Great shot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk





CherylL said:


> Great photo with the timing.  Congrats!





Tony744 said:


> Terrific photo! Congrats!





Fujidave said:


> Congrats on a beautifully timed image.





zombiesniper said:


> Congrats on an amazing image.



Thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 14, 2019)

so beautiful congratulations..........it is a true winner!


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 14, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> so beautiful congratulations..........it is a true winner!



Thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 14, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > so beautiful congratulations..........it is a true winner!
> ...


very welcome


----------

